# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Khó hiểu trong SQL

## huynhlam088

em có 1 vấn đề nhỏ trong việc khai báo kiểu dữ liệu của 1 trường "nội dung văn bản" mà ko biết khai báo kiể dữ liệu gi cho thích hợp em đã dùng nvachar(1000) để khai báo kiểu dữ liệu nhưng thầy giáo ko hài lòng về kiểu dữ liệu này.vì nội dung văn bản của em ở đây có thể dài đến 100 trang giấy.thầy bão em phải tìm 1 kiểu dữ liệu khác.nhưng em tìm hoài mà chẳng thấy được gì.
thầy gấo có gợi ý về việc khai báo kiểu dữ liệu link file (làm 1 file nội dung văn bản rùi link tới hay sao ấy) có nghĩa là thế nào hả mấy bác em tìm hoài mà ko được bác nào biết giúp em với.than'k mấy bác nhiều!
nếu có nhầm phòng xin nhờ bqt di chuyển giùm em.

----------


## seotheanhgroup

bạn sử dụng _nvarchar_(_max_) xem thế nào

----------


## duancanhotp

thường thì người ta không lưu toàn bộ nội dung của văn bản
nội dung của văn bản có thể được lưu vào một file nào đó có định dạng chẳng hạn như *.txt, *.doc, *.htm.
khi nào cần mở một file nào đó thì sử dụng chương trình đọc các tập tin này và hiển thị lên thay vì hiển thị từ csdl thì hiển thị từ các file trên máy.
một cách tiết kiệm dung lượng csdl

----------

